# need some lingo help



## bearprostaff92 (Jan 7, 2009)

what does pm and ttt mean 
thanks


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

PM = personal message
ttt = to the top
=]


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> PM = personal message
> ttt = to the top
> =]


Now I've got a lingo question- what's the purpose of 'to the top'?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

its similar to 'bump'
getting the thread to the top of the New Posts page/forum.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

how come people say it like every 15min., even if no-one else posts anything?


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> how come people say it like every 15min., even if no-one else posts anything?


because one person did it one time then someone copied them and then two people copied them and now six people are copying and now 12 then 24 then 48 it just goes on and on.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> how come people say it like every 15min., even if no-one else posts anything?


To get their thread to the top of the forum so everyone will see it when they click on said forum


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Its because it is a topic they are particularly interested in, eg selling a bow. they want to boost it up the listings so that it gets more attention.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

How irritating...


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

ttt lol


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt
HA HA


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol


----------

